# Emissions question for cali people



## insanestvtop (Dec 3, 2002)

I know it has probably been covered a 100 times, and now 101, but what exactly would not pass on an sr20det on the visual, cause from what ive heard you can get emissions to pass if everything is tuned just right, and ive searched and searched for the visual inspections on what would not pass.
http://www.smogtips.com/visual_inspection.html
i dont have the engine yet, though im going to college in San luis obispo at cal poly, and want to put the sr20det in my car during winter break when im back in Oklahoma, then take it to cali, though i need it to pass emissions because im planning on going for cali residency to drop my tuition by 7000.
Oh well, now that you know my predicament was wondering if anyone could help me.
Just wanting to have THE bad ass car on campus, hope you can help me.
stovetop


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Its not that the SR20DET wont pass smog, its that any engine other than the one your came with will not pass if its in your engine bay. What i think is that you should register your car in Oklahoma so you can keep the DET and just get a Cali driver's license.


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

*Be careful though.....*

If you put a DET in your car, make sure its registered in OK. But, the problem you will encounter is that the car cannot be registered here CA because the motor is not in their (CA DMV and CARB) database. 

Plus, the CHP is really cracking down on cars that are registered out of state. CHP has noticed modified cars roaming CA hiways with out of state plates and getting them re-registered in another state. They lose money, plus CA in broke

My 2 cents worth, good luck.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

i heard that if the model of engine was offered in the car such has 91 Sentra XE it would be cool to swap a S R20 no problem cause it was offered in the Sentras


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

you will pass as long as you have all your emissions parts on like egr, cat, sensors, etc.... as long as you have all your emissions parts on and dont use those colorful couplers that attract attention and polished pipes then you should pass visual....remember japenese motor only run dirty because they have no smog equipment but if they do theres a rumor saying that they run cleaner than us market motors when tuned right....trust me my friends have gotten past it with turbo-ed supras.....


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

also when it comes to smog you have to very careful on who you take it to as well....another option is getting hooked up if you ask around you can find someone that can get you a crooked smog but it will cost a little bit more....but if you dont want to go through the hassle thats another option


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

An SR20DET will not pass California smog even if only pure oxygen, water, and carbon dioxide are the only things coming out of your tailpipe. This is because the SR20DET was never offered in the US for the 91-94 Sentra. However, you will be able to get away with a USDM SR20DE with ALL the smog emission devices intact and operational because they were offered for the 91-94 Sentra.

Aside from what Q said, if you go through with the SR20DET and leave the car registered out of state, you need to take into account that if you should ever get into an accident, get your car stolen, sell your car, etc. it will look awfully suspicious that your residency is in California, yet your vehicle is registered in another state. This could lead to subsequent penalty fees or even forfeited insurance proceeds if you lie about your residency and registration to the insurance company.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

but what about the GA16 to SR20 swap...considering the SR20 was offered in the Sentra...just not my model


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

The GA16 to SR20 would be okay as long as all emission devices are still on the engine. You need at least all the emission devices on Federal emission packaged SR20s. The engines found in California, Arizona, Nevada, and Oregon will usually have California emission packages, the rest of the US have Federal packages.

I suggest that you at least put all federal smog control devices on your engine. I'm not sure if the smog check station will run the VIN number stamped on your engine. This could be a problem because it's a JDM, not a USDM engine. I'm not too keen on what the law is there. However, if you don't live in a smog-enhanced testing area (meaning that they don't put your car on rollers), they may not scrutinize the origin of the engine. The following are the worst situtations I would expect if they find out your engine is not USDM:

1) The testing site will fail you on visual
2) The testing site will refer you to a smog referee
3) The testing site will offer to wash your car for another $50 after they pass you


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

you cant legally turbo an sr20, there is no carb legal kit to do so. anything that may modify your emissions such as intakes, headers and other parts related must be carb approved and have a sticker with a carb number to be able to run on the streets legally. this i know first hand as me and a friend always have to deal with ignorant cops.

ga16 to sr20 swap is legal as long as the sr20 came from a newer se-r. for example, you cant legally use a sr20 from a 91 to put in your 93 e, because there might have been emissions changes that your newer car may have had to meet and will no longer because of the older engine.

i forget where i read this stuff but alot of it comes from articles in scc.


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

i take that back. there were some kits that are carb approved by hks and jwt.


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

It appears those hks and jwt kits have never been released.


----------



## mysergoesvroom (Jun 30, 2003)

wut about a VE? i have this guy that says it will pass smog with the price im paying. i have the hook up on visual emmissions. (go to russians...skanky ho's get away with EVERYTHING...hehe). but what about registration? if it passes smog and emmissions, shouldnt it be okay? shoot, skylines pass, why not my VE?


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

VEs are illegal to run on California highways and streets. No car has ever been offered in the US with an SR20VE.


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

We're cheating, we're gonnna swap a CA18DET into a 1970 510. Ain't nobody saying anything to us on that one! Pre-'74 cars are excluded from all the smog BS thank goodness! Shoot, we could put in a turbo'd 6 or even an 8, no legal issues.


----------

